# NetbeanDesign-Ansicht weicht von der kompilierten Version ab



## Nice2Have (6. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich die Design-Ansicht dann von dem Endprodukt unterscheidet? Das kann doch nicht normal sein.


WEnn ich preview Design mache, sieht es normal aus. wenn ich aber dann das ganze compiliere und dann starte, sieht es von den Farben ganz anders aus?


Wie kann das sein?


----------



## André Uhres (6. Sep 2007)

Ich denke mal, daß die preview engine nicht unbedingt alle runtime parameter kennt oder berücksichtigt.
Ich persönlich verwende den preview nie. 
Mit einer kleinen main Methode kann man imho die Klasse viel besser testen.


----------



## Cheefrocker (6. Sep 2007)

ja das ist aber zum kotzen, denn unter Jbuilder sieht die Design-Ansicht genauso aus, wie das Endprodukt. aber Unter Netbeans scheint es anders zu sein. das kann doch nicht sein...


----------



## André Uhres (6. Sep 2007)

Cheefrocker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..unter Jbuilder sieht die Design-Ansicht genauso aus, wie das Endprodukt..


Dann nimm JBuilder  :roll:


----------



## Guest (6. Sep 2007)

Das liegt daran, dass Netbeans ein eigenes L&F benutzt - das Windows/Linux/Unix/OSX L&F von Java ist etwas anders - steht auch auf der Netbeans Seite irgendwo, wenn man sich mal die Docs zu Matisse durchliest.


----------



## *Hendrik (6. Sep 2007)

Hmm, aber das Look and Feel steht nicht mehr auf Metal, wenn Du Dein Program ausführst? Zudem gibt es in NetBeans noch die Möglichkeit sich die Vorschau mit einem bestimmten Look and Feel anzusehen: Vorschau


----------



## Cheefrocker (6. Sep 2007)

das ist die Lösung:

    try {
             UIManager.setLookAndFeel( UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName() );
        } catch( Exception e ) { e.printStackTrace(); }


----------



## André Uhres (6. Sep 2007)

*Hendrik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Zudem gibt es in NetBeans noch die Möglichkeit sich die Vorschau mit einem bestimmten Look and Feel anzusehen..


Nicht im aktuellen release, kommt erst mit NB6 :wink:


----------



## *Hendrik (6. Sep 2007)

> Nicht im aktuellen release, kommt erst mit NB6



Gibts bereits für die 5.5 als Update: form.netbeans.org/updates/update55.html


----------



## André Uhres (6. Sep 2007)

*Hendrik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Gibts bereits für die 5.5 als Update..


Aha, war mir entgangen, thanks   
(aber ich gebrauch's ich ja eh nicht  :bae: )


----------

